# Vikings Player Suspended for Roids



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

How has this guy performed for the Vikes this year? I never heard of him...

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3142614

EDEN PRAIRIE, Minn. -- Minnesota Vikings defensive end Ray Edwards has been suspended four games for violating the NFL's policy on steroid use.

Edwards has been a starter for most of the season, but was replaced by Erasmus James for last Sunday's game against Detroit. Coach Brad Childress said that decision had nothing to do with Edwards' violation, which the coach learned of on Wednesday morning.

Childress said he was disappointed in Edwards and could not comment further because of the confidentiality surrounding the policy.

"It's disappointing, but there are policies in place and our players have to adhere to those policies," Childress said. "Every team goes through challenges as you go through the year. We've been through some of our own. It's an opportunity to have others step up."

The Associated Press left a message with Edwards' agent, Doug Hendricks, seeking comment.

The Vikings (6-6) will turn to James, rookie Brian Robison and Jayme Mitchell to fill in during Edwards' absence. The Vikings have won three games in a row to rebound from a 2-5 start and play at San Francisco (3-9) on Sunday.

"I guess we're taking it about as good as a team can," Robison said. "We know things happen, and you just have to make sure that when things do happen, you just have to push through it and come together as a team and make sure we keep playing the way we're playing."

Edwards is in his second year out of Purdue. The fourth-round draft pick has been one of the Vikings' most consistent performers at defensive end.

He started the day second on the team in sacks, but jumped to the lead when the Elias Sports Bureau made a scoring change from the Lions game. Edwards hit quarterback Jon Kitna on the shoulder, forcing the ball to flutter into defensive end Kenechi Udeze's hands during a play that was initially ruled an interception.

But on Wednesday, Elias announced it was changing the scoring to give Edwards a sack -- his fifth of the season -- and Udeze a fumble recovery. Edwards also has 41 tackles, including five tackles for loss, 22 quarterback hurries and a touchdown on a 9-yard fumble return in Week 2 against Detroit.

Edwards will not be allowed at Vikings headquarters or with the team while he is suspended. Also missing practice on Wednesday were safety Michael Doss (hamstring), safety Tank Williams (knee), linebacker E.J. Henderson (illness) and receiver Robert Ferguson (personal).

Edwards is eligible to return to the team after the Dec. 30 season finale against Denver and could play if the Vikings make the playoffs.

"A lot of us younger guys like Jayme and myself have to step in and make sure that there's no dropoff," said Robison, who is second on the team with 4½ sacks. "It's just like if Ray was there. That's what we're going to do this week."

Copyright 2007 by The Associated Press


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

that just stupid for him to do that.

I guess he only has 3 games left this season....


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Shu said:


> that just stupid for him to do that.
> 
> I guess he only has 3 games left this season....


4


----------

